# New member



## Johnniegee (Oct 13, 2014)

Johnniegee new to sailing asa100 grad proud owner of a Nordica16 which I am having trouble getting it on the water. Soon to retire and when the snow melts I will finally splash her. time will tell if I feel like I got hit by a truck after a day on the boat. If I feel good then a larger craft is in order after I learn the craft.


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------

